# 50 increasing race numbers. Or more...??



## Aurora1980

Here is a challenge for us? Have you all been observing the array of numbers on doors, bonnets, roofs, windscreens, etc., counting from 1 to... 10? 20? Some of you maybe even 40 or more, but still some numbers missing? 
Do you think together we can do all numbers from 1 to 50, or hundred?

Please add your pics, but pay attention to a few guidelines:


*Do not skip numbers!* Just wait until another member has posted the next number.
One number at a time.
All scales, makes, materials welcome.
A little information on the model, its maker of how it got into your collection will make this topic even more interesting.

OK then, let's try that and who will be the first to contribute picture of his car with number 1 (might be a zero also). Countdown to counting, 3, 2, 1, GO!


----------



## roffutt

Okay, I'll bite... I could probably easily get 1 - 10.. But you have to stop and think about some numbers are so over used.. which car is the best representation of the number and worthy of posting in this game. I'll limit myself to only posting 1 picture, as to give others, a chance to play. So, I'll kick it off with double zero..


----------



## NTxSlotCars

YYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## plymouth71

*I'm in*


----------



## plymouth71

*And another....*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway




----------



## NTxSlotCars

YYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Rolls

*"Count" me in*


----------



## ParkRNDL

this is fun :thumbsup:










--rick


----------



## plymouth71

Sorry guys I'm addicted!!!


----------



## plymouth71

Last one for a bit....


----------



## 1976Cordoba




----------



## 1976Cordoba

or


----------



## Hilltop Raceway




----------



## hojoe

I love this thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Ended up doing a pair of 14's somehow....*


----------



## clausheupel

*#15*

Now that´s a fun topic - I´m in! :thumbsup:

Hmm, let´s see (13´s and 14´s would have been easier), how many 15´s I have...

Here we go:

Aurora Ferrari CanAm:










Then a resin repop of the T-Jet Lola GT (one of my very first projects):










One of my alltime favorites: The Faller Jag (rebuilt from a junkbox wreck):










And finally an Austin Healey Le Mans Sprite (the first out of the mold back in 2003):










Got any 16´s? :hat:

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Lype Motorsport

More 15's


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*16*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*17*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*18*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*19*


----------



## Rolls




----------



## Lype Motorsport

*21*

For NTxSlotCars


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*22*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*23*


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*24*


----------



## jph49

#25 Folgers car driven by Ken Schrader.

It started life as a Tomy Thunderbird. With a bit of body work and homemade decals (and it shows) it became the Folgers Lumina


Patrick


----------



## plymouth71

Next up...


----------



## plymouth71

Bada Bing...


----------



## plymouth71

Ba Da Boom!


----------



## jph49




----------



## plymouth71

C'mon don't let it slow down now!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I got 30 and 31.


----------



## Rolls

*Tomy Nissan March, LL Tide*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

cant see the pics rolls!!!


----------



## Rolls

Fixed the not showing up photos... Sorry all. Thx for bringing it to my attention, Rich.


----------



## blazingsaddles

One Of My Favorite Cars With It's Patriotic Colors It's Mounted To A Srt Chassis With Bsrt G3 Wheels Silicone Tires which is one Of My Fastest Chassis.
I Have An Identical Car New Still In The Blister Pack And A Extra Body Stored Away As A Spare


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

blazingsaddles said:


> One Of My Favorite Cars With It's Patriotic Colors It's Mounted To A Srt Chassis With Bsrt G3 Wheels Silicone Tires which is one Of My Fastest Chassis.
> I Have An Identical Car New Still In The Blister Pack And A Extra Body Stored Away As A Spare


Sweet ride!!


----------



## Rolls

*34 Tomy AFX F1 Top Dog Racing*


----------



## Rolls

*Aurora AFX #35 BRE Datsun 510*


----------



## plymouth71

Love those BRE's !


----------



## Rolls

You and me both! I can't get enough of 'em. I wish they made a 2000 Fairlady version, too.


----------



## Rolls

*#36 Tomy Group C Toyota Minolta*


----------



## blazingsaddles

*#37 Toyota Taka Q*

This is my favorite car for many reasons
It's one of the best handling hard bodies(others are the gt 40, ap corvette,and bmw m1)
It has my two of my 4 favorite color combinations
it has the colors of my favorite football team(Pittsburgh Steelers)
it's the colors of my high school(John F. Kennedy HS)
I was 37 when my wife had our first child
37 was my high school football number


As with my top favorite cars I have 3, one of the Japanese versions brand new in the blister pack pit kit, one that I keep mint as a back up(shown in the photo also in a afx pit display) and one runner that I race(with the other toyota versions) but I'll always take another if one comes alont(at a reasonable price)
I usually run the body on one of my top srt chassis with black bsrt 5 spoke wheels wheels, a super g chassis with white wheels or a bsrt g3 chassis with white 5 spoke wheels(the white wheels look the best on the body)


----------



## AfxToo

Ok, here's another (better) one...


----------



## AfxToo

And another..........


----------



## AfxToo

...just maxed out my attachments quota........


----------



## blazingsaddles

*Two afx #51 porsche's*

Here are two afx #51 porsche's


----------



## plymouth71

blazingsaddles said:


> Here are two afx #51 porsche's


?!?!?!?! Next number up is 41 sir!


----------



## blazingsaddles

*Oops!!!!!!*

:drunk:Sorry I got all excited and jumped the gun.I need to make a #41 car


----------



## Dslot

Rolls said:


> I wish they made a 2000 Fairlady version, too.


Just get an MGB 










and file the nose flat. Instant Fairlady.










Now all you have to do is find an MGB. 

(I know, TRAXS has one, but it's a GT. Not so good for easy conversion).

-- D


----------



## jph49

#41










A resin copy of Aurora's Thunderbird. When the rear section broke off, the obvious rescue was a convertible. In the 1:1 world, I believe Curtis Turner was the driver (but I could be mistaken).


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*42*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*43*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*44*


----------



## jph49

#45 Pacer modified built by bigmike312.


----------



## AfxToo

#46 comes from Tyco...


----------



## AfxToo

#47 brings us a Tyco Camaro


----------



## rodstrguy

AWESOME Pacer...


----------



## plymouth71

48


----------



## clausheupel

*#49 + #50*

Hi folks,

funny: Got 49 AND 50 on 1 photo (for years!):



















Again 2 of my resin LM Sprites - the green 49 on a T-Jet chassis, the red 50 on a narrow Tyco X2.

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## jph49

Since we're into the big numbers and the intro post said any scale, thought I'd throw in a 1/24th car.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess we made it. Let's close the thread.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ah man, Keep going!!! I was hoping to see the Shadow #101. HO scale 51 also...RM


----------



## jph49

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ah man, Keep going!!! I was hoping to see the Shadow #101. HO scale 51 also...RM
> 
> I agree! I have some not so frequently modeled ones in the 60s, 70s, and 80s, not to mention a #312 driven by Bobby Allison!


----------



## Super Coupe

+1. Keep'em rolling.This is pretty cool


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just slow down!!! I'm working on a 69 as we speak!! :tongue:


----------



## DesertSlot

Thanks for the visual.


----------



## AfxToo

Looks like no takers at 52.

Let's give 53 and 54 a shot at fame ...


----------



## ParkRNDL

no 53? aw cmon. i even have a couple Herbies. i gotta go take a pic...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo

My bad  

How about Herbies's brother? (or is it a sister?)


----------



## kiwidave

Fiddy toooo!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*55*


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey AfxToo... did that AFX Indy car come that way, or is that a custom? Louis Pesto, Manicotti Racing... classic. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Rolls

Comes that way... Pretty cool, eh?

Get 'em while they last: http://afxracing.com/cart/?p/113

(I like those, too!)


----------



## resinmonger

That Group 5 Zackspeed Capri is way awesome, JDave. Those babies really rolled over the competition in the DRM back in the day. Where did you score the body and decals? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

No 56's out there??


----------



## resinmonger

The paint's still dryin'!


----------



## Rolls

*Here's one #56...*

Here's one #56... there's plenty of room for more 56's though.

Good ol' Shel...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great pic!!!!


----------



## Rolls

Thanks, NTx!


----------



## GTPguy

Here's #57 and #58- Micro Scalextric Aston Martins.


----------



## Rolls

*#59 - The versatile Tomy AFX Cobra Daytona - Scuderia Filipinetti Mega-G*

Climbing out after successfully navigating the criss-crosses












Running away from the pack. Putting the hurt on 2 BMWs and a Datsun












Ready for anything with the ultimate space-saver spare; 2-dimensional!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*60*

Not quite as sophisticated...


























... but just as fast.


----------



## AfxToo

Howabouta #62?


----------



## chopchange

Missed










Then there is the silver sister car for #63


----------



## GTPguy

A pair of Sauber Mercedes #62's.


----------



## Rolls

*Tomy Sauber Benz #63*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Rolls, you got the camera goin on man. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Rolls, you got the camera goin on man. :thumbsup:


Yeah I agree with him!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Me too!!! Those are some cool pics!!! RM


----------



## Rolls

Thanks, guys! Some of the bodies have such awesome detail designed in that it makes it easy to do. And I get a kick out of getting all up in these little cars' bidness with the camera. Sometimes a blown up view gives me even more appreciation for what awesome work the designers really did. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

64..... 64...... Bueller.... 64..........?


----------



## DesertSlot

Maybe 64 is being shipped to you so you can snap it in the best light!


----------



## Rolls

Car 64, where are you?


----------



## Rolls

LOL Desert!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Lets keep going as my Mash 4077 van needs to go up...c'mon don't stop now!!*

Hey does this count for 63? My Dad always joked about adding numbers together when we got together with friends to play Uno.

My Dad would say,"Hey can I just add my cards together?" lol Yeah it was cheesy but, good for a UNO game laugh every time.










Well Hoover Dam Heck yeah I have a #64. Why didn't you guys just PM me or something.










Can you see any water on the #6? Ooooh yeah this is a fresh one indeed. 










Bob...Custom building by numbers...zilla


----------



## Rolls

I saw a little bit of water on the 6, Bob, but I just assumed it was from the dammed up lake or something.


----------



## blazingsaddles

*Here is #65*

#65 is my gt 2 panoz It's not completly done I still have to do the lights,the driver and some minor details.I choose 65 because I was born in 1965 the number decals are from a ultracal decal set the tiger and airplane decals are extras from a model airplane kit.I have never attemped to paint a car yet I just add stickers


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

blazingsaddles said:


> #65 is my gt 2 panoz It's not completly done I still have to do the lights,the driver and some minor details.I choose 65 because I was born in 1965 the number decals are from a ultracal decal set the tiger and airplane decals are extras from a model airplane kit.I have never attemped to paint a car yet I just add stickers



Cool car and i'm right there with you, born 11 2 65.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

All depends on how you drive it...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Oh Oh Oh I've got 67! Been waiting a while to post this custom. would you believe it's based on a Tyco Dodge Nascar body???


----------



## bobhch

Hey Saddles and Skylark,

I was born in 1964 and didn't even think about it when I posted up the 64 car...doh

calfA.......LOL you crazy...pushing it to the limit...Hilltop Dude. Hope you have some good suplimental insurance?

Plymouth (Horshack impersonator),

Nice 67 Custom man! You did alot with this body to make it the cool dirt racer it is!! :thumbsup:

Bob...looking for numbers now...zilla


----------



## AfxToo

In remembrance at number 68...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

AfxToo said:


> In remembrance at number 68...












He was the best driver the 43 car has ever had since Richard Petty.
What a great guy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba




----------



## DesertSlot

The good ole Beer Hut 69. Nice Doba!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooooh!! I've been waiting for this day!!! 



















The honda27 demo special!!!! :lol: :tongue: :jest:


----------



## bobhch

*Hurry slotcarman...........HURRY!!!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Just slow down!!! I'm working on a 69 as we speak!! :tongue:


Hey slotcarman,

Dude you better hurry up.........You could double up on Dobas 69 racer if you are quick.

EDIT: You did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...tic, tock, tic, toc...zillla


----------



## bigmike63867

Hadn't looked at this thread in a few days and was wondering why someone didn't post a real 66 instead of a silly picture of a 99 car turned upside down.

Big Mike


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bigmike63867 said:


> Hadn't looked at this thread in a few days and was wondering why someone didn't post a real 66 instead of a silly picture of a 99 car turned upside down.
> 
> Big Mike


I guess because so many on this board were thinking of this...





 

... but I think there is a Tyco Pro #66 Chaparrel.










Does this mean I get to show my 67??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> Hey Saddles and Skylark,
> 
> I was born in 1964 and didn't even think about it when I posted up the 64 car...doh
> 
> calfA.......LOL you crazy...pushing it to the limit...Hilltop Dude. Hope you have some good suplimental insurance?
> 
> Plymouth (Horshack impersonator),
> 
> Nice 67 Custom man! You did alot with this body to make it the cool dirt racer it is!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...looking for numbers now...zilla




Funny how we're all in the same kinda age range. This is why it's so important to get youngsters involved. Hockeydevil is a perfect example. 16 going on 17 and waaaaay into buying selling and most important racing.


----------



## tjd241

*Four !!!*

Heads up. 










Can't wait for #99... Gonna post my silly #66 on it's roof. Great pic RM. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

My Favourite year of Plymouth Cuda's alas I don''t have a racing version... However I do have one of my favorite customs... :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

... as I ponder the question ...

"Why exactly did AutoWorld repop the A/FX Charger Daytona when they did a perfectly fine job with the one they created themselves?"

Hmmmm.


----------



## AfxToo

No other takers at #72?

Go fish.


----------



## bobhch

73 now....dang I don't have one......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Nice looking cars guys! BZ


----------



## jph49

Been waiting for #73. The way the window's painted looks like I should have spent the time touching it up.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's a cool looking car! Need's a white 42 car next to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*74?*

No 74s???

I snagged this one off Greg Braun's site...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*75*

So I could post 75...


----------



## clausheupel

*Did someone call for #76? :-D*

Here´s my #76:










Both Fairlanes found their way from the U.S. across the pond a couple of years ago: Our good fella "nuther Dave" sent these 2 "Saturday night stockers" to me. Already beautifully detailed and decaled, all I added was some signs of serious paint trading.

Still two of my favorite customs!!! :thumbsup:

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Claus thats some fine touching up on those 2 baby's!!!:thumbsup:

Oh btw, I can't read anything on your site?!?!?!?!?! But WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertSlot

LOL Joe!

That is a cool site Claus!


----------



## slotcarman12078

There are programs you can use that can translate entire web pages Joe. I bet someone here can hook you up with a good link. Claus has a seriously cool site! The nuther sure does show in the details in those two cars!! :lol:


----------



## Rolls

Here's one: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/

Claus's site is very good.


----------



## old blue

Here is 77 Jasper style.


----------



## Rick AS 51

*another 77*

Eagle Racing Mini


----------



## AfxToo

Next up #78 .... on deck is #79. Any takers?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

79 anyone?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Anyone?


----------



## Rolls

*Boy, 79 is a toughie...*

I even went through all of our own Pete McKay's fabulous fairgrounds cars and still couldn't find a #79 to keep the list going.

From the wonderfully informative hoslotracer site, I found this photo and learned the #79 turquoise car is a JC Penney set-only car. 










Photo credit to http://hoslotracer.com/content/1361-aurora-gran-prix-racer where you can read more about it.


----------



## AfxToo

A bit crude ... but numerically correct.

http://min.us/mU9J1wnObva4a


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Here is # M-80 :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

Another 80...

http://min.us/mveQG3P


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*On to 81*

This was an easy one.


----------



## bobhch

*Fresh of the press...*

When I saw that 82 was available it seemed like a great # for a Mullet Beer racer...










This will be getting some NOS AURORA Yellow Dune Buggy rims and some PVT tires in the rear for some real racing fun.











Just a few more small race decals like STP, Moroso and then will brush some future just over the decals to leave the rust look.










This new driver was so excited to be picked for Mullet Beer racing that he jumped out of his skin. 

Bob...ready for another Mullet Beer race season...zilla


----------



## jph49

#83 - Lake Speed's Kmart Olds


----------



## AfxToo

Number 84 brings us some infamous racing legends. Barton Cole in the #84 Monte Carlo:

http://min.us/mvtbsU

and Johnson Jimmie the minus five time Tnirps Puc champion:

http://min.us/mvbjjT

_License?_ _We don't need no stinkin' license._


----------



## bobhch

85 is a Bad Dawg that got done up about 3 years ago...


----------



## jtslot

*old 86*

number 86 i did this back when i was in fl.it still runs strong,this gentlemen drove this car in the 70es and his name was bob greeley
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj219/jtslot/old86003.jpg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

These cars were running so tight, I thought they were one...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No 87's??? Here's an 88...RM


----------



## Rolls

No fair, Randy! That's just flipped upside down so it looks like "88."

:tongue:


----------



## plymouth71

Pocket Snowmen!


----------



## jph49

*Another 88*

Here's another 88


(still can't remember how to get a larger picture in the post!)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, that's a nice Buddy Baker car!!!


----------



## Ovalhead

Morgan Shepherd still making the field.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Sparky's gnarly #90 street stock.*










On track success with this car dating back to 1996. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ovalhead

Looks ready for another 100 lap Victory !

Are those knobbies on the rear ?

0


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yep, off some Tyco dirt racer. Doesn't really help, but sounds cool.


----------



## AfxToo

Bump it up one more, getting closer to the century mark.

http://min.us/mvkoNkM


----------



## plymouth71

*Dang*

Ya beat me to it. Granted I was at work... I wanted to post one of my latest...


----------



## Ovalhead

Saturday Night Special. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

Let's keep this rolling towards the Shadow ... one more gets us to 92...

http://min.us/mvnZj6j


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*91*

Wow, Too, I've never seen that 92!
I didn't think of this one til you posted yours.










Doba, that's that 77 Monaco in the background. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

AfxToo said:


> Let's keep this rolling towards the Shadow ... one more gets us to 92...
> 
> http://min.us/mvnZj6j


Still wish I could make this linc work.  RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Still wish I could make this linc work.  RM


Here it is...










its one of your colors.


----------



## many slots

*#93 & #94*

It looks like LifeLike has all the high numbers.


----------



## jph49

Here's another 94. Lifelike Olds with Stock Car Miniature decals.


----------



## AfxToo

How about Awesome Bill done on an Awesome Tyco.

I _love_ the Tyco rendition of the NASCAR Taurus, especially this paint scheme.

Album link: 
http://min.us/mvkAYNh

HT, let me try using direct links instead of the album link:

http://i.min.us/ie3wre.jpg
http://i.min.us/ie3LQC.jpg
http://i.min.us/iez1uw.jpg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks AfxToo, the direct link works!!!  The album link just shows a small portion of the picture...RM


----------



## Rolls

*Tomy AFX #9436 White Van-K T-Bird #95 (SRT)*










Indicated on ebay as quite rare, which means you can buy one today at afxracing.com, if you care to.


----------



## bobhch

*Ca Chow...*

I am SPEED...










Bob...95 one more time...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Love it ZIlla Gotta find me, I mean, find my son one of those McQueens!


----------



## Rolls

*Tyco CAT Monte Carlo stocker #96*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That Monte Carlo was a great lookin Tyco body.


----------



## Rolls

Definitely. Great detail on it, too. Pretty true to the real David Green car, I think.


----------



## AfxToo

Calling niner-seven, Deere, in two generations...

http://i.min.us/iej2wg.jpg
http://i.min.us/ieo5De.jpg


----------



## NTxSlotCars

AfxToo said:


> Calling niner-seven, Deere, in two generations...
> 
> http://i.min.us/iej2wg.jpg
> http://i.min.us/ieo5De.jpg


Wow, that Taurus is sharp!


----------



## kiwidave




----------



## Rolls

*Here's a 99 from the heyday of slot cars*


----------



## XracerHO

*Short Track #99*

Not as sweet as Rolls 99 but a modern short tracker.










Hope you do not mind missed the number so included an older short tracker with 99.










Will show detail at One Guy Garage.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great paint on the silver one! -- Smoooooth


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Silver Camaro looks great!!! I'd give it 100!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Hey your TOMY 99 Camaro looks ready to hit the track...Very Nice!!

They used this body style for the IROC Series races didn't they? 
Will just do a Web Search on "IROC CAMARO"...

Bob...Dats a real smooth looker...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

oooooh!!! One more and we'll be bombarded with Shadows!! :lol:


----------



## jph49

I know several folks are chomping at the bits to post their shadows so I am posting #100. THis comes from several years ago when I didn't want to waste _any_ slot car body I thought could be salvaged. (Maybe I was wrong and some are beyond redemption, but this one did win an "ugliest slot car" contest hosted by a HT member)

Here it is, x-100.


----------



## Super Coupe

If it can be mounted to a chassis,works for me. >Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Time to see your Shadow??? RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Six more weeks of winter?


----------



## slotcarman12078

We won't know until tomorrow!!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*102*

How about a different shadow????










This one is 32nd scale. Anyone ever see any of these?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Does it end at 102???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I might as well show these off.

I got these from my father n law in Brazil. They are 32nd scale, from the 70s I think.










































I just thought it was funny that one was a Shadow.


----------



## bobhch

*Great idea for a ho scale car...*

Bob...UOP 102 :thumbsup:...zilla


----------

